
Study: diet soda can really mess with your metabolism - elsewhen
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/8/10/16125654/study-diet-soda-can-mess-with-metabolism
======
jnordwick
Why are all these studies always done so poorly?

One way to add another level to test the sweetness mismatch theory would be to
try multiple sweeteners. She only tries sucralose. If others fail, her theory
is probably wrong.

The article also says there was a higher metabolic response defined as using
more calories to process the drinks at the 50-50 level. How does that lead to
storing more calories? (I might be misunderstanding this part though).

And is the mismatch is worse at the 50-50 level then eating more carbs would
be better (get you off that peak) so a full meal would vastly negate the
effect?

------
cyanexttuesday
Pretty interesting how fake sugar and carbs are worse then fake sugar alone.

I'm interested in keto diets and they use a lot of fake sugar in their dessert
fat bombs which apparently may be better than fake sugar and carbs.

~~~
vm
I eat keto and just cut the sweets - my goal was to be healthier and love
longer and fake sugars didn't align with that. I used to have a big sweet
tooth. I quickly adjusted and sweets now make me feel gross. Wouldn't change
it for the world.

~~~
cyanexttuesday
Wow! How long did it take ? I keep trying and failing because of candy and
stress eating.

------
anotheryou
I'm confused by what the take away is here.

\- 70 calories, this is the sugar equivalent? = high reward?

Why than no food with the diet coke? And does this make it worse than sugary
drinks?

